# Previous Rejected Visa - Is it a disadvantage



## chiefh

In 2007 i submited my first EOI while i was in zimbabwe, but because i had a zimbabwean qualification and experience this was not suitable since Zimbabwe is not a comparable market. so it was rejected

I kept on applying with employment agencies and fortunately i got a Job offer for any accredited employer - meaning this employer could employ people from outside newzealand. I went through the interviews and medicals with flying colours. I then submitted my visa application thru the NZ embassy in South Africa in April 2007 using DHL it was received in two days time then it was sent to New Zealand this process took about a week. 

Then the horror started since april 2007 till August 2007 i never heard from Immigration new zealand and the employer was still patient with me he kept the offer open. By then i had received 2 other offers from other countries 1. in UK and the other in Dubai. Of the 3 offers on the table the UK had more money followed by NZ offer but i prefered the NZ as the whether and life style is more easily adaptable too if you are from zimbabwe. but i had to withdraw my passport because i did not wan to miss the all the 3 offers, the passport was sent back and my application remained open, only to be contacted in December 2007 while i had settled for the UK offer, wanting new medical certficates and the accredited employer certficate because these two had expired. The offer in New Zealand had gone by now so no certificate and it was also pointless for me to do medicals since the offer had had gone plus it was expensive for me t the time since i had used most of my savings on relocating. The case officer offered to make a decision on the available info and supporting doments which they did only to rejec/refuse my application

Now my question is ' is this refusal not going to work against me in my current EOI application or residence application if selected?


----------



## topcat83

chiefh said:


> In 2007 i submited my first EOI while i was in zimbabwe, but because i had a zimbabwean qualification and experience this was not suitable since Zimbabwe is not a comparable market. so it was rejected
> 
> I kept on applying with employment agencies and fortunately i got a Job offer for any accredited employer - meaning this employer could employ people from outside newzealand. I went through the interviews and medicals with flying colours. I then submitted my visa application thru the NZ embassy in South Africa in April 2007 using DHL it was received in two days time then it was sent to New Zealand this process took about a week.
> 
> Then the horror started since april 2007 till August 2007 i never heard from Immigration new zealand and the employer was still patient with me he kept the offer open. By then i had received 2 other offers from other countries 1. in UK and the other in Dubai. Of the 3 offers on the table the UK had more money followed by NZ offer but i prefered the NZ as the whether and life style is more easily adaptable too if you are from zimbabwe. but i had to withdraw my passport because i did not wan to miss the all the 3 offers, the passport was sent back and my application remained open, only to be contacted in December 2007 while i had settled for the UK offer, wanting new medical certficates and the accredited employer certficate because these two had expired. The offer in New Zealand had gone by now so no certificate and it was also pointless for me to do medicals since the offer had had gone plus it was expensive for me t the time since i had used most of my savings on relocating. The case officer offered to make a decision on the available info and supporting doments which they did only to rejec/refuse my application
> 
> Now my question is ' is this refusal not going to work against me in my current EOI application or residence application if selected?


I don't think it will, but explain the situation to them - maybe by including a letter in the form that you have above. You obviously didn't get the visa because you no longer had a job offer - so it wasn't because of bad character or health, or anything.


----------



## chiefh

topcat83 said:


> I don't think it will, but explain the situation to them - maybe by including a letter in the form that you have above. You obviously didn't get the visa because you no longer had a job offer - so it wasn't because of bad character or health, or anything.


No it was not of bad character or health i think it was more of the documents having exipired. And i kept the hope that one day i would make it there, i have an option of applying to go to austrialia but thus not my dream, i want new zealand thus where i heart is and i hope nothing this does not hinder my application. 

I would have applied earlier this year but i was waiting for the Silver Fern Job search application, which was a dissapointment for me because, i pre filled my application and waited for 10am new zealand time on the day which was 11pm UK time started pressing the submit button 5mins before opening and i think tried 3 submission in the first 20 seconds after 10am but it kept telling me that there was no places currently. i called NZ immigragtion who i got connected to someone after 45mins and they told me it was already full and that it took less than 30mins, i do not believe this to today for obvious reasons mentioned above. i think this year may be these visas did not open unless if it took 2 seconds or less to fill the 300 places,


----------

